# Broken horn "bud" or scur -How to treat?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

For me and my herd it seems to be one thing after the other doesn't it?

While I had Macy on the milk stand to treat pink eye I noticed that her "horn bud" (as we call it) was a little bloody behind it and appears to be falling off. Apparently she was dis-budded as a kid and a little 1 inch piece grew back and remained that way for 3 years. She is always being a bossy butt, ramming every other goat in sights. I am thinking this happened when they got in a fight.

There isn't a lot of blood and blood is not dripping. I tis just a little bit behind the horn bud and it is severed mostly in half. It is painful to her because when I try to touch it or look at it she moves her head quickly.

I was at first thinking I could use some neosporin, but that needs to be rubbed in and she doesn't want me touching it.

Could I use blue-kote? I also have anti-bacterial swab sticks, I know this would hurt her but will it help so it doesn't get infected?
I will be heading over to TSC tomorrow, and if not my neighbors house. I hate to borrow stuff from my neighbors when they need it so often. That is I don't have anymore blu-kote. I of course want to make sure it doesn't get infected and this is considered an open wound.

I will try to get a better look at it tomorrow.

Would that horn bud fall off in a few days?
I noticed yesterday that she was itching her forehead against the beam, I thought that was because of pink eye. I think it was the horn bud that was bothering her...and it was all covered up by hair that I didn't see it. So I think this must have happend 1-2 days ago.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Broken horn "bud" or spur -How to treat?*

I use blue kote on my Saanen wether when he breaks his scurs. He bleeds pretty good as his have a good vein still. The broken peice will fall off in a few days and then slowly grow back. My older wether has little scurs that he hates. He butts the side of the barn to break them off on purpose when they get about 2" long.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You could blue Kote it no problem but honestly I never do anything. Paintball always had scurs and he busted them off all the time. Faith also has 1 but she has only knocked it off once. I just let them heal on their own.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay that is good to know (let it heal on its own).
I was just wondering if it would get infected easily...I guess with this cold weather it wouldn't be as much of a problem as in the summer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never had them get infected even in summer. I use blue kote on the young wether mainly because I have close neighbors and it helps to hide the bleeding.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It is almost off today. It is only hanging by a thread.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay it fell off today.

I am hoping it doesn't grow back (but it most likely will) as she looks better without that 1 inch scur.
It was kinda like 2 hollow horns inside of each other. At the base it was like a cone/little nub.


----------

